# Royal Adelaide Show - Cake decorating and food



## paphioboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi all... Just managed to upload all the pics I took at the Adelaide show. Its an annual event that is simply a feast for the eyes (and nose and mouth..).  Here's the first installment, cake decorating and food competition. The food were displayed behind glass cabinets, and I don't think anyone is gonna eat them after being left inside for a week...!


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 18, 2010)

*More yummy stuff...*


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## paphioboy (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## hardy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow, so many sweets and cakes! The chocolate cakes look very yummy! :drool: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow, great cakes and chokolade and... !!!! Too bad there was glass inbetween  !!! Jean


----------



## Shiva (Sep 18, 2010)

My favorite is the Omer Simpson cake.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 18, 2010)

super!!!

(ever seen the website http://cakewrecks.blogspot.com/?)


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm getting hungry.


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 19, 2010)

seems to be a funny and interesting show... and very varied and eclectic one too! I think I would have a lot of fun in it.... Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## Clark (Sep 19, 2010)

Great show/event!!! :drool:

Time to go to the bakery.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 19, 2010)

:clap: :clap: SWEEET! :clap::clap:
good ol' Homer,
the ark is cute & how about that alien?!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 19, 2010)

Great cake displays! Yummers :drool:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 19, 2010)

Really creative and fun! I love the Homer doll (hauhau....donuts), but Noah's ark is really cool too.


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 19, 2010)

Glad you like it..


----------

